# Dow Entrance Test



## FaisalQ (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys I am currently waiting on my IBCC to come through, and I am planning on applying to Dow medical college as a local and I was wondering what is on the Dow entrance exam and what method should I use to study for it that would prove most beneficial. I will really appreciate for any help.


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

FaisalQ said:


> Hey guys I am currently waiting on my IBCC to come through, and I am planning on applying to Dow medical college as a local and I was wondering what is on the Dow entrance exam and what method should I use to study for it that would prove most beneficial. I will really appreciate for any help.


I'd like to know the procedure, registration etc and the test date too? I searched the threads but there wasn't any info given on the matter. The website does not help at all either. Neither does a random search on google


----------



## FaisalQ (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey I got an reply form SCaryMonster, about my question but I do not know why it is not showing up here, so I will just copy and paste it here so other people can read it...
Hey! 
I gave Dow's test last year... on 1st Nov 2009. (They held the exam pretty late)
I think they'll hold the Test earlier this year.

NTS (National Testing Service :::National Testing Service::: (:::National Testing Service:::) ) held the exam. 
Total Time is 2 hours
Total No. of questions : 100
10 questions for English
30 questions for Bio
30 questions for Chemistry
30 questions for Physics

Now...For English- you don't need to prepare anything. Its pretty easy. Synonyms and all that. Bacha type. I learnt all the synonyms and antonyms and all that from SAT books and MCAT books but I wasted my time. 

For Bio- You must read First Year and Second Year book of Bio, of Sindh Book Board. Its very very important. Don't forget to read the Chapters of Environment section. Its an easy section, but they ask questions from there too. 

For Chem- Again- Don't forget to read First year and Second year books of Chem, Sindh Text Book Board. Its pretty Easy, Solve-able.

For Physics- Again- Doin't forget to read First year and second year books of physics. 
When I gave the exam...Physics was pretty difficult. Because almost all the 30 questions were infact Numericals, which involved extremely complicated formulaes. (Including those of projectile motion- calculation of height, range, angle and all that) 
Plus- they don't allow calculators.
So- prepare NUMERICALS very very well. 
and also- make sure that you know values such as sin 30, cos 30 etc etc by heart. 

Also... 
Buy Any MCAT book...Fareedi was a good one, Doggars was a good one too.
Many students join Academies such as Student's Inn... But I didn't. So its your choice. 

Take care and Best of luck!!


----------



## FaisalQ (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey my sister is in Pakistan, and she told me that Dow has made books specifically for the entry test, so students can study from those books and pass the test but she does not know the name of the books, is this true, if so what is the name of the books and can I study from those books other than the sindh board books.


----------



## Iqra Ahmed (Sep 21, 2013)

So did you appear in the Dow test

- - - Updated - - -

Ohhh you appeared in 2010. I appeared in 2013 and I found the test pretty difficul... Sorry


----------

